# Shrimp Pasta Bake



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

I am looking to make some sort of pasta bake for dinner tonight. I have a little over 1 lb of shrimp. I would like to make a cream sauce and I'd like to incorporate white wine and maybe artichoke hearts if possible. I figure I'd cook the shrimp in a pan and remove. Then saute garlic and shallots in butter, then add the artichoke hearts and wine and cream for the sauce. Toss everything with some pasta and some parmesean cheese. Sound good? Anyone have any suggestions? or length and temp to cook in the oven? I have never made anything like this before (well baked ziti) so this is all experimentation.


----------



## erict (Sep 6, 2006)

I think that recipe will be fine without tossing it in the oven!

If you like baked pasta, then you could do something similar, but the pasta and shrimp should be a little undercooked when you mix everything together in your baking dish. Then top the dish with breadcrumbs, cheese, or something that will get brown and/or crispy in the oven. 400 degrees should be about right, and with the shrimp I wouldn't go more than 15 minutes or so.


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

Yea, I don't know why I wanted to bake it. I am thinking of just making it pasta now. The sauce is the only thing I am worried about.


----------



## erict (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, the sauce sounds good as you described it. I've made something similar but used chicken broth with the wine instead of cream, then let it reduce to a good consistency.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

If your shrimp have shells on, you can use the shells to make a bit of "stock" by simmering them in water or chicken broth. There's a lot of flavor in the shells.

Your method sounds good, as Eric said, without the oven. Shrimp like very gentle, light cooking. I think they get tough and lose their flavor if baked long enough for the sauce to bubble and a topping to brown. 

Let us know how the dish came out! :lips:


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

Dish came out excellent. I didn't bake it. Just had it like a regular pasta. It was delicious and just as good for lunch today.


----------

